# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  db2 crash

## unowhoiam30

We are currently running our development database - DB2 v8.1.2 on Windows2k platform and observed that our db2 instance crashes very frequently. This would involve restarting of db2 instance several times in a day. So, the developers get affected all the time. We have checked up manuals, db forums on several tuning paramters for eg: LOCKLIST, MAXLOCKS, MAXAPPLS etc -- but, the problem still persists. Even the log file doesn't seem to show the information we are interested in...

My question is: Why is our db2 instance crashing frequently? How can we avoid this from happening?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## psreeram

Do u know exactly when the database is crashing? I mean when performing a load etc...Can u provide more details as to what the DBM,DB configurations, DB size etc

----------


## unowhoiam30

Many thanks for your response. Here are the details;

There is no particular timing for instance crash - It occurs randomly. Normally, developers are connected to the db and performing DML operations before the crash. They connect to the db2 v8.1.2 db through their Java application using Type 2 driver. 

Further, enclosing a file with db/dbm params for reference.

Much appreciated.

----------


## psreeram

Do u have a saved copy of DIAGLOG from when this crash occured??

----------


## unowhoiam30

db2diag.log is enclosed ... many thanks in advance.

----------

